
Toddlers get difference between faulty hardware, operator error - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/06/infants-understand-the-statistics-of-broken-toys.ars
======
Serene
Babies can generalize from small samples and recognize statistical patterns.
Perhaps we learn to generalize before learning to specialize?

Abstract of the original article:
<http://www.sciencemag.org/content/332/6037/1524.abstract>

